# Leitungsfarbe für 24 VAC



## JGrosch (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab da wieder was zum diskutieren, da die VDE nur schwammige Aussagen darüber macht.

Ich möchte einen 24 VAC-Steuertrafo in einen Schaltschrank einbinden. Die VDE besagt für 24V Wechselspannung die Aderleitungsfarbe rot aus. Jeder Elektriker geht dann davon aus, dass rot 230 VAC Steuerspannung ist. Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Jens


----------



## TimoK (9 Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,
bei uns ist ebenfalls 230VAC rot. Daher verwenden wir für 24 V AC braune Aderleitung. Ob das jetzt normgerecht ist oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht sagen - es funktioniert aber intern recht gut, ohne dass es zu Verwechslungen kommt...

Gruss
Timo


----------



## JGrosch (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Timo!

Ja intern ist das ja gut, aber wir im Maschinenbau müssen darauf achten, dass es bei all unseren Kunden zu keiner Verwechselung kommt. Braun benutzen wir als spannungsführende Ader vor dem Hauptschalter. Ob das normgerecht ist, bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher. Wir bingen aber Aufkleber mit den verwendeten Aderfarben in Schaltschrank an.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Hawk (9 Juli 2008)

ich hab auch jahre lang schaltschränke gebaut.

kenne rot bzw. schwarz für den leistungsteil 230V oder 400V
und braun, blau oder lila für die kleineren spannungen wie 12V oder 24V

das ist aber immer wunsch und vorgabe des kunden gewesen.
ich denke wenn es da feste vorgaben gäbe, wären da dem kunden auch die hände gebunden da die anlagen ja nach VDE aufgebaut werden müssen...

fest geregelt ist da wohl nur die leitungsfarbe bei fertigen leitungen (NYM, ...) und der PE als schutzleiter.

ich hab auch schon schaltschränke gebaut, da wurden rote leitungen für externe spannungen benutzt. bei potentialen die vom kunden kamen.


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2008)

Also in div. Lüftungsanlagen wo 24V AC ja eigentlich Standard ist,
habe ich schon alles mögliche gesehen, von Rot über Weiß über Violett ...

Persönlich haben wir uns für Violett/Violett-Weiß entschschieden.


Die VDE trennt meines Wissens ja nur nach Art der Spannung also AC oder DC, und nicht deren Höhe ... was speziell in der Industrie ja auch blödsinn ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HBL (9 Juli 2008)

In der Norm EN 60204-1;2006 sind nur die Drahtfarben für den Nulleiter und Schutzleiter vorgeschrieben. Alle andern Drahtfarben sind in dieser Norm lediglich eine Empfehlung. Somit ist man grundsätzlich in der Farbenwahl frei.

Um Missverständnissen bezüglich der Drahtfarben zuvorzukommen, wähle ich nach Möglichkeit immer die Drahtfarben, welche in dieser Norm angegeben sind.

Bei 24VAC verwende ich meistens BN für den ungeerdeten Leiter, und BNWH für den Bezugsleiter.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## maxider1 (10 Juli 2008)

bei uns ist das so:

L 230 VAC Hauptstrom : schwarz
N 230 VAC Hauptstrom : blau

L 230 VAC Steuerstrom: rot
N 230 VAC Steuerstrom: blau

L 24 VAC: braun
N 24VAC (Bezugspunkt Masse): braun

+24VDC: dunkelblau
-24VDC: dunkelblau

externe Stromkreis: orange

Analog - Digitalsignale - SPS: weiß

Schutzleiter: gelb-grün

Da wir dieses Farbensystem schon einige Jahre verwenden ist es für die Techniker einfach telefonische Auskünfte an Elektriker zu erteilen.

gruß
max


----------



## HeizDuese (11 Juli 2008)

Interessante Farbenvielfalt 

Ich kenne auch verschiedene Farben, unsere Norm war bisher DUNKELBLAU.


----------



## Markus (14 Juli 2008)

maxider1 schrieb:


> bei uns ist das so:
> 
> L 230 VAC Hauptstrom : schwarz
> N 230 VAC Hauptstrom : blau
> ...


 
dass halte ich für sehr böse...
die verwechslungsgefahr zum "N" wäre mir da viel zu groß...

@heizduese
die reden hier von AC, nicht von DC...

ich finden die lösung mit den braunen leitern ganz gut.
(wobei ich noch nie 24VAC im einsatz hatte, und mir spontan auch keine daseinsberechtigung einfällt)


von den blablba/weissen leitern für die 0V bzw. die geerdeten potentiale wie sie häufig anwendugn finden, halte cih garnichts. meiner meinung nach ein unnötiger aufwand. abgesehen davon auch oft ein philosophisches problem. angenommen die 0V wird auch über einen schützkontakt geführt, ist es nach dem kontakt immer noch 0V und somit z.b. blau/weiß? eigentlich nicht, das potential trifft ja nur zu wenn die kontakt geschlossen ist. also fährt man mit blau/weiß auf 13 und mit blau von 14 weg?

ausserdem hat jeder einen blauen draht, bzw. die normalen einfarbigen drähte lagernd oder im auto. wenn der servicemann dann an der anlage ist und was erweitert oder ändert hat der doch garantiert kein blabla/weiß dabei...

naja meine meinung eben...


----------



## Ralle (14 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> von den blablba/weissen leitern für die 0V bzw. die geerdeten potentiale wie sie häufig anwendugn finden, halte cih garnichts. meiner meinung nach ein unnötiger aufwand. abgesehen davon auch oft ein philosophisches problem. angenommen die 0V wird auch über einen schützkontakt geführt, ist es nach dem kontakt immer noch 0V und somit z.b. blau/weiß? eigentlich nicht, das potential trifft ja nur zu wenn die kontakt geschlossen ist. also fährt man mit blau/weiß auf 13 und mit blau von 14 weg?



Dafür nimmst du die neuen Drähte mit sich selbst umfärbender Ummantelung. Da steht dann immer drauf, was drinn ist. Aber denk dran, Strom kann dick oder dünn sein, ja nachdem, ob ein Verbraucher in der Nähe ist.


----------



## MSB (14 Juli 2008)

Gut man soll jetzt hier jetzt nicht streiten,
aber persönlich bin ich ein Fan von weiß in der 0V bzw. - Farbe.
Dafür habe ich in Europa bisher eher selten was gehört die 0V / - zu schalten,
von daher hat sich der Einwand von Markus bisher erübrigt.
Abgesehen davon, selbst dann wäre die Farbe aber immer noch blau-weiß,
mich interessiert nicht ob geerdet oder nicht, sondern + oder -.

24V AC kenne ich persönlich wie gesagt Hauptsächlich von Lüftungsanlagen jeder x-beliebigen Größe.
Hat da aber auch Objektiv einen Vorteil:
Es gibt so gut wie keine Elektrolytische Korrosion von Anschlussklemmen/Steckern...,
somit ist das ganze weniger Anfällig was Feuchtigkeit anbelangt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Würgenippel (29 Juli 2008)

*Leitungafarben 24V AC*

Den Schaltschrankbau habe ich durch Zeitarbeit und feste Anstellungen beifolgenden Firmen ausgeführt: ABB,AEG,Siemens,Beseke,Chors und Partner,Westinghouse, Controlmatik und andere kleinere Betriebe.
Hauptstrom:                               sw
Nullleiter    :                               h. bl
PE:                                           gn ge   
AC Seuerspannung ab Steuertrafo:  rt                      egal ob N oder L Leiter
24V DC Steuerspannung:               d. bl                   egal ob N oder L Leiter
Fremdspannung:                          or
Messkreise:                                 ws
Regelkreise :                               gr
Mit diesen Farben macht man wenig falsch, bis auf spezifische Kundenwünsche. Diese sind aber oft in den entsprechenden Spezifikationen für die entsprechende Anlagenart festgelegt. 
Das mit braun für 24V AC kenn ich aber auch.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (11 August 2008)

maxider1 schrieb:


> -24VDC: dunkelblau


 

es geht auch blau-weiss. Dann hast nochmals ne Unterscheidung


----------



## soehne (11 August 2008)

Hallo

wir haben Anlagen im Einsatz da ist: 
230V AC     rot
24V AC      rot/weiß

Ich find das ist so auch eine Gute Lösung da man sich immer noch an das vorgegebene rot für AC Steuerstromkreise hält, und es trotzdem zu keinen Verwechslungen kommen kann


----------



## Vega1011 (22 März 2011)

maxider1 schrieb:


> L 230 VAC Hauptstrom : schwarz
> N 230 VAC Hauptstrom : blau
> 
> L 230 VAC Steuerstrom: rot
> ...


Das wird bei uns genauso gehandhabt.
Alternativ N 230 VAC Steuerstrom ebenfalls rot
Ansonsten noch wie Würgenippel schreibt:
Messkreise weiß
Regelkreise grün




Markus schrieb:


> dass halte ich für sehr böse...
> die verwechslungsgefahr zum "N" wäre mir da viel zu groß...


Im Prinzip ist es ja fast egal. Was könnte man denn im schlimmsten Fall verwechseln? Den N 230VAC mit dem N 230VAC? 
Der eine ist zwar vom Haupt- und der andere vom Steuerstromkreis, aber beide "N" laufen im Endeffekt am Ende unmittelbar auf die selbe "N"-Klemme von der Einspeisung zurück.
Na klar, man sollte im Steuerstromkreis 230VAC natürlich die Leitungen nur dann blau wählen, wenn sie tatsächlich direkt auf die "N"-Klemmen führen.
Alternativ gibt es die übersichtliche Variante (die bei uns in der Regel angewendet wird), bei der man für den Steuerstromkeis 230VAC eine eigene gesonderte "N"-Klemmleiste macht, zu der alle Steuerkreis-"N"-Leitungen in rot raufführen und eine blaue Leitung abgeht, welche an die Haupstromkreis-"N"-Klemme führt.




soehne schrieb:


> wir haben Anlagen im Einsatz da ist:
> 230V AC     rot
> 24V AC      rot/weiß
> 
> Ich find das ist so auch eine Gute Lösung da man sich immer noch an das vorgegebene rot für AC Steuerstromkreise hält, und es trotzdem zu keinen Verwechslungen kommen kann


Also das find ich schon etwas riskant, dass wenn ich eine rote Steuerstromkreisleitung sehe, ich nicht weiß, ob da 230VAC oder 24VAC drauf sind. Das macht für mich gesundheitstechnisch gesehen schon einen riesigen Unterschied ob ich von 230VAC oder von 24VAC eine gefeuert bekommen kann!


----------



## Markus (22 März 2011)

Vega1011 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es ja fast egal. Was könnte man denn im schlimmsten Fall verwechseln? Den N 230VAC mit dem N 230VAC?
> Der eine ist zwar vom Haupt- und der andere vom Steuerstromkreis, aber beide "N" laufen im Endeffekt am Ende unmittelbar auf die selbe "N"-Klemme von der Einspeisung zurück.
> Na klar, man sollte im Steuerstromkreis 230VAC natürlich die Leitungen nur dann blau wählen, wenn sie tatsächlich direkt auf die "N"-Klemmen führen.
> Alternativ gibt es die übersichtliche Variante (die bei uns in der Regel angewendet wird), bei der man für den Steuerstromkeis 230VAC eine eigene gesonderte "N"-Klemmleiste macht, zu der alle Steuerkreis-"N"-Leitungen in rot raufführen *und eine blaue Leitung abgeht, welche an die Haupstromkreis-"N"-Klemme führt.*


 
die worte "steuerspannungs-transformator" und "getrennte wicklungen" scheint es in deiner welt nicht zu geben. würde mich jetzt noch interessieren in welcher welt du lebst wenn da die VDE 0113 bedeutungslos ist...


----------



## Benjamin (22 März 2011)

Wie schon von vielen geschrieben, hat bei uns auch jeder Kunde seine eigenen Vorstellungen. Und wenn man dann zur IBN dort auftaucht, stellt man fest, das das auch meistens intern beim Kunden nicht einheitlich geregelt ist.

Mir ist am liebsten:

PE -> grün-gelb (so oder so vorgeschrieben)
N -> blau (wird aber nur für interne Beleuchtung, Heizung, Steckdose u.ä. benötigt)
Fremdspannung -> orange
alles andere (Leistung, Steuerspannung 230 VAC/ 24 VDC / 110 VCD ...) -> schwarz.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 März 2011)

Hallo,
mancher träumt hier von farbigen Strichen im Schaltplan und du kommst SO daher?



Benjamin schrieb:


> ... alles andere (Leistung, Steuerspannung 230 VAC/ 24 VDC / 110 VCD ...) -> schwarz.


 


MfG


----------



## Vega1011 (22 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> die worte "steuerspannungs-transformator" und "getrennte wicklungen" scheint es in deiner welt nicht zu geben. würde mich jetzt noch interessieren in welcher welt du lebst wenn da die VDE 0113 bedeutungslos ist...


Du hast recht, wenn man einen Steuerspannungstransformator benutzt. Aber warum wurde er denn mal eingeführt? Mach dich mal schlau!

Ein Grund war, dass früher(!) die Verwendung des Nullleiters verboten war. So waren 220VAC (heute 230VAC) ohne "N" nicht realisierbar. Dafür den Trafo. *Heute ist die Verwendung des Nullleiters nicht mehr verboten.*

Weiterhin war früher(!) die zulässige Kurzschlussbeanspruchung von Schaltkontakte in Steuerstormkreisen ziemlich gering. Diese Beanspruchung konnte der Trafo reduzieren. Nur lag die damals zulässige Kontaktbeanspruchung weit unter den heutigen zulässigen Werten. Die Reduzierung der Kurzschlussleistung ist eher ein Nachteil, da  aufgrund der höheren Impedanz nur ein geringerer Abschaltstrom zum  Fließen kommen kann. Außerdem verfügen die Schaltglieder meist über ein  höheres Kurzschluss-Ausschaltvermögen und es ergibt sich auch eine  verbesserte Zuordnung von Schutzeinrichtungen für den Schutz bei  Kurzschluss.

Interessant ist es eigentlich nur noch wenn ein vorrübergehender ungeerdeter Betrieb gewünscht ist, damit Schutzeinrichtungen Anlagen beim Auftreten eines ersten Fehlers (Erd- oder Körperschluss) nicht abschalten. Für diesen ungeerdeteten Betrieb unabhängig von der  Höhe der Steuerspannung ist eine Isolationsüberwachung vorsehen.
Aber auch das ist kaum noch von Bedeutung, da die Kabel-/Leiterisolierungen wesentlich bessere Eigenschaften  aufweisen und somit Erd- oder Körperschlüsse weit weniger auftreten.  Aber auch das Einfügen einer Isolationsüberwachungseinrichtung wurde in  den meisten Fällen übersehen, sodass man grundsätzlich den Betrieb mit  einem geerdeten Außenleiter bevorzugt. Dies fordert auch der Abs 9.4.3.1  der DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113 Teil 1). Nur in Ausnahmefällen – dann aber von vornherein – sieht diese Norm den ungeerdeten Betrieb mit Isolationsüberwachung vor.


Im Prinzip wird ein Spannungstransformator nicht mehr gebraucht. Die 0113 schreibt ihn vielleicht noch vor, aber im Einvernehmen mit dem Betreiber kann von den VDE-Bestimmungen abgewichen werden, wenn die gleiche Sicherheit auf andere Weise erbracht wird.


----------



## MSB (22 März 2011)

Wenn diese Diskussion hier, objektiv auch nur eines an Klarheit gebracht hat,
dann das nichts klar ist, und man sich auf keinen Fall auf was verlassen sollte,
was man nicht selbst errichtet, oder nachgemessen hat.

Hier stehen für ein und dasselbe mehr oder minder die gesamte Farbpalette die der Markt so bietet,
Norm gibt es keine, und jeder Hersteller / Kunde macht / fordert es so, wie er es irgendwann
mal für richtig gehalten hat.

@vega1011
Also der Nulleiter ist für Steuerstromkreise ganz sicher verboten, oder verdrahtest du die wirklich mit 10mm²?
P.S. Zu Früher:


			
				EN60204 1993-06 schrieb:
			
		

> 9.1 Steuerstromkreise
> 9.1.1 Versorgung von Steuerstromkreisen
> Zur Versorgung der Steuerstromkreise müssen Transformatoren verwendet werden. Solche Transformatoren
> müssen getrennte Wicklungen haben. Falls mehrere Transformatoren eingesetzt werden, wird empfohlen, die
> ...



Noch Früher:


			
				EN60204-1 1986-02 schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Steuer- und Meldestromkreise
> 6.1 Speisung und Schutz von Steuer- und Meldestromkreisen
> 6.1.1 Anwendung von Transformatoren
> Bei anderen als einfachen Maschinen, die z. B. mehr als 5 elektromagnetische Betätigungsspulen (Schütze,
> ...



Heute:


			
				EN60204-1 2007-06 schrieb:
			
		

> 9.1 Steuerstromkreise
> 9.1.1 Versorgung von Steuerstromkreisen
> Wo Steuerstromkreise von einer Wechselstromquelle gespeist werden, müssen Steuertransformatoren für
> die Versorgung der Steuerkreise verwendet werden. Solche Transformatoren müssen getrennte Wicklungen
> ...



Heißt, du hättest noch nie einen Steuertrafo verwenden müssen, gemäß deiner Argumentation.
Ich jedenfalls kann im obigen Text in der Kernaussage keinen Unterschied erkennen,
lediglich die Bemessung wann gefordert, und wann nicht wurde geringfügig angepasst.

Da die Tatsache warum Steuertrafo nicht näher begründet ist, kann diese also auch nicht mit einer fadenscheinigen (evtl. sogar korrekten) Begründung umgangen werden.
Natürlich bleibt die Sache, wenn der Betreiber das abnimmt evtl. sogar fordert davon unberührt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (22 März 2011)

zum Thema:

bei Notstromanlagen (egal ob mit 12V oder 24V betrieben) wird gerne braun für Minus verwendet (die kommen vielfach aus der KFZ Branche und da ist braun=Minus).

In unserem Betrieb gibt es eigentlich alles.

Meine Wunschvorstellung:

230VAC Aussenleiter sw
230VAC Neutralleiter Hellblau

230V im Messkreis:
L1 gelb
L2 grün
L3 violett
gemeinsamer der Messung schwarz

24V DC + rt 
24V DC - br oder bl

Analgowerte: Weiss

geschaltete Digital Eingänge orange

Fremdstromkreise rot oder violet

aber das bekommen wir Intern schon auf keinen Nenner, wird wohl erupaweit nie Funktionieren.

Für mich daher, Vergiss alle Drahtfarben (wuzu eigentlich?)
Verwenden einen Stromlaufplan und bei Problemen wird das Problem durch Messen (vorher überlegen bzw im Zweifelsfall deinen entsprechenden Messbereich auswählen) dann entsprechend Messen.

Damit kann eigentlcih unabhängig von jeder Farbe jedes Problem gelöst werden.

Was machen Farbenblinde eigentlich (Ich kenne da mehrere mit unterschiedlicher Farbenblidheit) ?


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> In unserem Betrieb gibt es eigentlich alles.
> 
> aber das bekommen wir Intern schon auf keinen Nenner, wird wohl erupaweit nie Funktionieren.
> 
> Für mich daher, Vergiss alle Drahtfarben (wozu eigentlich?)



 Also der letzte Satz - da stehen mir die Haare zu Berge - vor allem das Fragezeichen am Ende 

Es gibt schon Vorzugsfarbschemata - so ist das nicht.


24 Volt ist bei vielen DUNKELBLAU

230 Volt Steuerstromkreis ist sehr oft ROT

L1 - L2- L3  im Schaltschrank ALLE Adern SCHWARZ  (unabh. davon die NYM-Kabel mit  BRAU/SCHWARZ/GRAU)

Fremdspannung   ORANGE

ANALOG ist WEISS

....

Also "etwas" nach der Mehrheit kann man sich schon richten oder wie findest du einen Schrank wo ALLE Adern   ORANGE sind  


Frank


----------



## winnman (22 März 2011)

Mag ja sein, aber wenn wir das nicht mal bei uns hinbekommen, (EV, Verkehr, Wasser, . . . Anlagen über mehrere Jahrzehnte) dann wirds wohl auch in Zukunft nicht Funktionieren. Darum Meine Aussage "Vergiss es"! Wenn du so wie wir mal da, mal dort hinkommst, beim einen ist das so, beim nächsten so(kann auch mehrmals am Tag wechseln) was soll ich da mit "Standart Farben anfangen?  Wenn es in einem Betrieb wirklich kontinuirlich durchgezogen ist OK. aber meiner erfahrung nach gibt es das nirgends.

Also: Vergiss alle Farben, egal ob alles Or ist, oder sw. D
as einzige auf was ich setze: PE/PA muss grün/gelb sein. (zu mindes bei Anlagen nach 1990, bei früheren Anlagen stell ich das auch in Frage.)


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> as einzige auf was ich setze: PE/PA muss grün/gelb sein.



immerhin ;-)

Frank


----------



## winnman (22 März 2011)

kommst du zu vielen unterschiedlichen Bereichen? Auch verschiedenen Firmen?

Wohl nicht, dann würdest du das Problem kennen.

Wir können uns nicht auch Farben verlassen!

Das wird auch wahrscheinlich in 1000 Jahren nicht funktionieren.

Sollte auch in EU eine Norm entstehen müssten wohl nicht die bestehenden Anlagen umgerüstet werden.

Also was soll das?

Ich bin dafür ein paar Grundsätze festzulegen (zb Pe=grün gelb, N von 230/400AC hellblau) Das sollte es aber schon gewesen sein. Mehr wird nicht gehen.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> kommst du zu vielen unterschiedlichen Bereichen? Auch verschiedenen Firmen?



Ich denke rund 30 verschiedene Firmen reichen mir fürs erste 

Frank


----------



## winnman (22 März 2011)

dann wirst das ja kennen: in jedem Verteiler andere Farben


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Also der letzte Satz - da stehen mir die Haare zu Berge - vor allem das Fragezeichen am Ende
> 
> Es gibt schon Vorzugsfarbschemata - so ist das nicht.
> 
> ...



Dem wollte ich nur nochmal zu *ACK* zustimmen.
haben wir genau so (wenn keine andere Kundenvorgabe) auch immer gemacht.

Gruß
Timo

(Und den Quark mit den Aderfarben von Winnman habe ich noch nie gesehen, und ich war auch schon in einigen Firmen unterwegs!)


----------



## Paule (23 März 2011)

Dieses Thema ist ja nicht mehr das jüngste und ich habe jetzt auch nicht alles gelesen.
Aber ich möchte hier nur mal erwähnen, wie krank ist denn nur die Tatsache,
dass sich die verschiedenen Hersteller von Aderendhülsen sich nicht auf eine Farbe einigen können. :sb5:


----------



## IBFS (23 März 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> (Und den Quark mit den Aderfarben von Winnman habe ich noch nie gesehen, und ich war auch schon in einigen Firmen unterwegs!)



Ich muss zugeben, ich war bisher nur in einer einzigen Firma in Österreich. Vielleicht liegt da der Unterschied begründet  

Gute Nacht und schlaft schön!

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Dieses Thema ist ja nicht mehr das jüngste und ich habe jetzt auch nicht alles gelesen.
> Aber ich möchte hier nur mal erwähnen, wie krank ist denn nur die Tatsache,
> dass sich die verschiedenen Hersteller von Aderendhülsen sich nicht auf eine Farbe einigen können. :sb5:



Das liegt allerdings an verschiedenen Normen, nicht an den Herstellern!
Du bekommst auch von einem Hersteller verschiedene Farbnormierungen.
(Wobei ich das aber auch bekloppt finde...)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (23 März 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das liegt allerdings an verschiedenen Normen, nicht an den Herstellern!


Bist Du Dir da sicher?
Welche Norm hat Hersteller x dass er seine 1,5 mm² Hülse rot macht
welche Norm hat Hersteller y dass er seine 1,5 mm² Hülse schwarz macht?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher?
> Welche Norm hat Hersteller x dass er seine 1,5 mm² Hülse rot macht
> welche Norm hat Hersteller y dass er seine 1,5 mm² Hülse schwarz macht?



Ja, ganz sicher!

Habs extra für dich jetzt gesucht:
Wiki sagt:
Die Farbe des Schutzkragens gibt Aufschluss über den maximalen Leitungsquerschnitt. Es gibt drei verschiedene, sich teils widersprechende Farbkodierungen. Im Fachhandel setzt sich die Farbkodierung nach der DIN-Norm 46228 zunehmend durch.

Siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aderendhülse

Und wie auch schon erwähnt: Du bekommst die verschiedenen Farbnormierungen auch von allen bekannten Herstellern, Du musst das nur richtig Bestellen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (23 März 2011)

das mit den Aderedhüsen ist eigentlich ein Thema für sich, hat aber nichts mit den Verdrahtungsfabren zu tun.

also bitte zurück zumThema.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 März 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> das mit den Aderedhüsen ist eigentlich ein Thema für sich, hat aber nichts mit den Verdrahtungsfabren zu tun.
> 
> also bitte zurück zumThema.



Ich finde zumindest, das gehört irgendwie zusammen...

Seit wann hast Du uns hier etwas zu sagen???  

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (23 März 2011)

Würgenippel schrieb:


> Den Schaltschrankbau habe ich durch Zeitarbeit und feste Anstellungen beifolgenden Firmen ausgeführt: ABB,AEG,Siemens,Beseke,Chors und Partner,Westinghouse, Controlmatik und andere kleinere Betriebe.
> Hauptstrom: sw
> Nullleiter : h. bl
> PE: gn ge
> ...


 
also wenn ich mir diesen beitrag hier, und andere hier im forum so ansehe,  wenn ich überlege in wievielen firmen rund um den globus ich schon war, und in wievielen branchen, und in wieviele schaltschränke ich schon geschaut habe die nicht direkt zu meinem part gehörten, dann bin ich absolut davon überzeugt dass die BREITE MASSE GENAU DASS DA OBEN MACHT! (persönliche schätzung >70% - europa)

diese einschätzung halte ich für objektiv, ob die 70% hinhauen weiß ich nicht, aber ich mach JEDE WETTE dass es die abolute mehrheit so macht.

ich habe auch schon andere sachen gesehen, die sind auch grundsätzlich oft schön durchdacht um sich leichter zurechtzufinden, aber vorteile von oberem system:
- praktikabel beim verdrahten, mann muss nicht so oft die farbe wechseln
- weniger verschiedene farben am lager sein müssen
- bei einem service/umbau/erweiterung nicht ein extra container nur für die verdrahtungsleitungen eingeflogen werden muss
- weniger fehler passieren indem die falsche farbe erwischt wird


was ist der sinn von den bunten sonderlösungen?
nachvollziehbar ist für mich das man sich leichter im schrank zurechtfinden kann.
aber, das kann ein qualifizierter elektriker auch bei oberem system.
wenn sich die leute nur noch darauf verlassen, dann verblöden sie komplett und können irgendwann überhaupt keine pläne mehr lesen!
selbst wenn ich der ader ansehe was für ein potential sie ist, muss ich trotzdem in den plan schauen ob da noch was anderes dranhängt (sicherheit, anderer anlagenteil, belastbarkeit, +/- vom gleichen netzteil, aureichende vorsicherung, *STRUKTUR*,...)
diese ganzen "schau an der klemme holst du das, und hier das - mal eben schnell mit duspol - plan brauchen wir eh nicht - nachtragen sowieso nicht, wissen wir ja jetzt" - elektriker gehören alle in einen sack gesteckt und dann: :sw9::sw22::sw13:


----------

